# USA HD by Monday night....wishfull thinking???????????



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Here it is Friday night and its not there yet............. Is 2 days gonna make the magic difference??? And if it is a Monday night surprise wonder whose to REALLY thank?? Dish or Vince Mcmahyons bank roll????

We know there bandwidth is screwed till they get 3 more birds up and we all know that ain't happening anytime soon SO whats that leave?? have to trade something out................. Will they "trade" something for us a USA-HD channel OR are we to wait MONTHS till new birds hit the sky before we are given ANY new HD channels?? What do yall think??


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

DTV has it, why not switch


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

gazzie4 said:


> DTV has it, why not switch


You remember when the kindergarten teacher told you " If you don't have nothing good to say then don't say nothing at all" ?????

I don't recall the topic of this thread being "Dish doesn't have USAHD yet should I switch to Direct state your opinions "

Therefore your reply to this thread is irrelevant and utterly useless, much like your existence I imagine............


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> You remember when the kindergarten teacher told you " If you don't have nothing good to say then don't say nothing at all" ?????
> 
> I don't recall the topic of this thread being "Dish doesn't have USAHD yet should I switch to Direct state your opinions "
> 
> Therefore your reply to this thread is irrelevant and utterly useless, much like your existence I imagine............


Oh... SNAP!

I appreciate your logic... but... this is E*. Logic need not apply.

(I'll cross my fingers for you just the same.)


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll stay put, thanks. I have no intentions on getting on the HD see-saw ... today you're on top, tomorrow you're not. As long as I think E* has the better equipment, I'll stick around. 

I do wonder though, how much money the switchers (in either direction) have to fork over everytime they jump ship? And how much leftover hardware is there? And do they end up with side-by-side D* & E* dishes when it's all over - or do they pay to have an installer come out and de-install/re-install?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

HDG said:


> I'll stay put, thanks. I have no intentions on getting on the HD see-saw ... today you're on top, tomorrow you're not. As long as I think E* has the better equipment, I'll stick around.
> 
> I do wonder though, how much money the switchers (in either direction) have to fork over everytime they jump ship? And how much leftover hardware is there? And do they end up with side-by-side D* & E* dishes when it's all over - or do they pay to have an installer come out and de-install/re-install?


To some it seems a hobby like candle making or macramé...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

bartendress said:


> To some it seems a hobby like candle making or macramé...


 :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

HDG said:


> I'll stay put, thanks. I have no intentions on getting on the HD see-saw ... today you're on top, tomorrow you're not. As long as I think E* has the better equipment, I'll stick around.
> 
> I do wonder though, how much money the switchers (in either direction) have to fork over everytime they jump ship? And how much leftover hardware is there? And do they end up with side-by-side D* & E* dishes when it's all over - or do they pay to have an installer come out and de-install/re-install?


When we had D* three years ago, the HDDVR would cost $800 to upgrade, Comcast came out with no cost HDDVR lease two years ago, we switched. A year later E* came out with $199 622 lease, and a lot more HD than anyone at the time, we switched and got a second 622 for free on lease. This time around we need a 3rd 622 but I could not get it unless I pay E* $550 no matter what I tried. So I waited until D*'s HDDVR price drop.

Our D* service will be installed tomorrow with the following, after an AAA member special:

$20/mo. off for the first year,
$10/mo. off for the second year,
One year free Showtime,
Three months free all movies packs,
$50 visa card with autopay,
$50 cash card paying with American Express,
$99 for the first HDDVR.

All 87 HDs we can have!

Now after this I intend to call D* to get free 2nd and 3rd HDDVRs or at as low cost as possible, but even if I have to buy two from Costco, it would be $340-$100 rebate at the most.

At the meantime we will have both E* and D* until I can switch completely over to D*. I have a feeling when I call E* to cancel they will offer me the 3rd hddvr free, but I will not be able to keep two services going, that's just too bad.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW...this has gone completely off topic!

to answer your question Res....i think they still have room for a few, and i _think_ USA, and Sci fi are going to get first bids when they add, but probably not until the beginning of FEB. when they start the new HD packs...but God only knows with E*


----------



## starcrossedpimp (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i wouldnt hold your breath for USA HD on Monday,i guess ill have to wait till Friday to watch Smackdown in HD on my OTA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ressurrector said:


> gazzie4 said:
> 
> 
> > DTV has it, why not switch
> ...


Sounds good to me. It is a much better answer than starting the 200th thread (exaggerated count - typical for HD) on the subject. It actually provides a response that would get you the channel and content you are demanding (although it is probably too late to get DirecTV installed by Monday Night).


> Therefore your reply to this thread is irrelevant and utterly useless, much like your existence I imagine............


Let's not get personal. I don't want to have to spank anyone and give them a time out.



texaswolf said:


> to answer your question Res....i think they still have room for a few, and i _think_ USA, and Sci fi are going to get first bids when they add, but probably not until the beginning of FEB. when they start the new HD packs...but God only knows with E*


Math done in a couple of other threads shows space for at least 10 more channels. The transponders where Sci-Fi HD and USA HD are pointed certainly have space for those two channels.

Whatever is keeping these two channels off of the service isn't bandwidth.

BTW: While channels HAVE been activated on Mondays in the past, I would not expect that this time. Sorry Ressurrector (and others) for the brutal facts.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Sounds good to me. It is a much better answer than starting the 200th thread (exaggerated count - typical for HD) on the subject. It actually provides a response that would get you the channel and content you are demanding (although it is probably too late to get DirecTV installed by Monday Night).
> Let's not get personal. I don't want to have to spank anyone and give them a time out.
> 
> Math done in a couple of other threads shows space for at least 10 more channels. The transponders where Sci-Fi HD and USA HD are pointed certainly have space for those two channels.
> ...


yeah, i wasn't really expecting them this Monday...maybe a couple more weeks give or take.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Math done in a couple of other threads shows space for at least 10 more channels. The transponders where Sci-Fi HD and USA HD are pointed certainly have space for those two channels.
> 
> Whatever is keeping these two channels off of the service isn't bandwidth.


Yes, well that is the mystery, isn't it. Presumably it is a technical problem. They need to fire the pr people issuing the pointless press releases and hire a techie who can flip the right switch.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i really don't think dish cares what channel is putting what program beginning on a certain date to put a channel in their lineup. i honestly think next month is when we'll see some additions.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> i really don't think dish cares what channel is putting what program beginning on a certain date to put a channel in their lineup. i honestly think next month is when we'll see some additions.


I hope you're right. It just seems a shame that they couldn't have added SciFi and USA when their popular shows started up again in January. But I have a feeling they tried.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Personally, I don't think this thread had anything to add in the first place.

Glor


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

kstevens said:


> Personally, I don't think this thread had anything to add in the first place.
> 
> Glor


ditto...


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

CNN HD would be a nice addition as well. With politics in full swing. I watched it during one of the primaries and Wolfe told viewers that those watching in HD would see additional information on both sides of the screen.

It would have been nice.

Oh well.

How is USA HD? A lot of stretch-o-vision or what?

Thanks,


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

booger said:


> How is USA HD? A lot of stretch-o-vision or what?


USA HD does not stretch, it's all OAR (same as SCI FI HD). And USA does have a lot of true HD.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> USA HD does not stretch, it's all OAR (same as SCI FI HD). And USA does have a lot of true HD.


That's good to hear. Thanks.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Maybe dish will add usa hd like they added Tbs,,,
That day...
But its monday afternoon....
USa HD please charlie by 9pm,.,.....
Krazy


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

If USAHD has the Superball, then it will be switched on


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> If USAHD has the Superball, then it will be switched on


If you are making the "TBS HD" comparison, it would be switched on halfway through the third quarter.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

Wwe Raw in HD is a very big deal,,,,
Thats fine i will record the simelcast off the score,
its a hd Feed......
and i am sure on wrestling torrents they will have the hd feed availible for download by tomorrow....


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

kstevens said:


> Personally, I don't think this thread had anything to add in the first place.
> 
> Glor


Well maybe but it was simply to be a thread to talk opinions of e* adding usahd which apparently didn't happen thats all BUT I "tried" to make it a serious thread , ain't my fault it went south

To mod ( James Long ) - I am sorry if that what I said to dude came off harsh but I just get tired of folks purposely trying to ruin threads online or be cute and it pissed me off................. but it was all a waste of time it seems cause it still wasn't added........ I believe you that they have the bandwidth for AT LEAST for a few more and why they still won't add them is beyond me........ must be licensing issues or something


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

starcrossedpimp said:


> yeah i wouldnt hold your breath for USA HD on Monday,i guess ill have to wait till Friday to watch Smackdown in HD on my OTA.


Tuesday night- ECW is HD as well on SCIFI HD.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jamieh1 said:


> Tuesday night- ECW is HD as well on SCIFI HD.


How nice of you to rub it in, jamie. I wonder if you'll be as gracious in a few months?


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I just hope that E* recent anouncement that they would have 100 hd channels by the end of the year (where have we heard that before) is not an empty promise. At the same time, I don't need a bunch of stretch-o-vision junk to fill up my epg.


----------



## DishMatt23 (Nov 21, 2007)

i sent a email to dish on fri regarding my dissapointment for them not having USA HD or SCI FI HD yet, i really wanted to watch RAW last nite in HD, well anyway this is a email they sent back yesterday

Dear Sir or Madame,

Thank you for your email. In order to research your account, we will need more account information. Please provide us with the phone number listed on your account and your account number or complete physical address (zip code included) so that we may further assist you.

Specific information regarding your request for the Sci-Fi Channel and the USA Network, both in High Definition are not currently available. We would like to add those channels, to make viewers like you happy, but we do not know if or when this will happen. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please stay tuned for consumer Charlie Chats that are broadcast monthly on Channel 101 or logon to our website for future programming announcements.

We apologize for any inconvenience this matter may have caused you.



Sincerely,

Wilson C.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

I thought it was a little disappointing to tell you the truth. I even went to the HD test channel just to see if they had put up there for us Wrestling fans nope nada nothing. It was very pretty on my friends DTV USAHD feed look like crap on his neighbors Comcast USAHD feed. His neighbor came over as he knew my friend chris had DTV and HD channels and by the sounds of it will be droping comcast for DTV after he saw raw last night. I really thought hard about switching but decided USAHD should come soon and I really like the Dish hardware better then my friends DTV hardware.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

DishMatt23 said:


> i sent a email to dish on fri regarding my dissapointment for them not having USA HD or SCI FI HD yet, i really wanted to watch RAW last nite in HD, well anyway this is a email they sent back yesterday
> 
> Dear Sir or Madame,
> 
> ...


exact same reply i got 2 months ago...they aren't going to say a word until they are on the guide.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Austin316 said:


> I thought it was a little disappointing to tell you the truth. I even went to the HD test channel just to see if they had put up there for us Wrestling fans nope nada nothing. It was very pretty on my friends DTV USAHD feed look like crap on his neighbors Comcast USAHD feed. His neighbor came over as he knew my friend chris had DTV and HD channels and by the sounds of it will be droping comcast for DTV after he saw raw last night. I really thought hard about switching but decided USAHD should come soon and I really like the Dish hardware better then my friends DTV hardware.


I agree, the picture was amazing, and the new set was a nice touch to show off the HD! It was so clear, I could count all 4 ear piercings on Jericho's ear!:lol:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Marriner said:


> I just hope that E* recent anouncement that they would have 100 hd channels by the end of the year (where have we heard that before) is not an empty promise. At the same time, I don't need a bunch of stretch-o-vision junk to fill up my epg.


??? Charlie only promised 85 channels not 100


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is 100 by the end of 2008. (Comments and press release from CES ... see the sticky thread.)


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

As it is, Charlie is already saying "over 70" when in actuallity we have about 40. I'm sure they'll add some more HD but not in the huge numbers most of us are hoping for.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Surely CHarlie means 100 actual hd channels and not just rsns and pay per views. After 3 sats go up there should be ample room for more actual hd. Not to mention all hd will be in mpeg 4 this year. WHen he talked about just 2 sats going up last May at team summit, he had said they would have up to 200 national hd channels when they relaunched DISH in mpeg 4. That was last year and he was only talking about 2 sats going up. Now he was asked at CES about the mpeg 4 relaunch by Scott G. and Charlie said more would come about the details later in the year after the new sats are up. So he is still saying they will do a relaunch of DISH in mpeg 4. But he has now cut the number down to 100 from 200 hd national channels. Maybe he is only being conservative on the numbers so no one can hold him to higher numbers ,incase they can't line up all the contracts like they want. A lot of people including Swani of Tv predictions website, have said the same about Directv not reaching the 100 mark be the end of last year, after they said they would.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BOTH companies need to talk in terms of content bearing channels instead of capacity. It is the "capacity" comments that get them in the most trouble.

Counting "everything" D* broke the 100 barrier ... but there are a lot of part time HD RSNs in that count.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> Now after this I intend to call D* to get free 2nd and 3rd HDDVRs or at as low cost as possible, but even if I have to buy two from Costco, it would be $340-$100 rebate at the most.


Remember that you're only a virgin once. After you get your first HR21, the rest will require the standard $199 investment (perhaps a little less at Costco). There will be no rebates and each time you upgrade, you'll be signing on for another two years of DIRECTV programming.

When you don't need your OTA setup anymore (since the D* DVRs don't do OTA), I'm in the market.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

i forget is this a dish forum or a Direc forum?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I couldn't find them at Costco.


----------

